# Regarding inter-forum squabbling...



## Randy (Sep 30, 2010)

*It's come to my attention that this is something that needs addressing. Bickering/flaming/insulting of other forums will not be tolerated here. A lot of you guys should know better than that, but it looks like a few of you didn't get the memo. If you have an issue with a member or members from another forum, that's your problem but we don't want your drama. 

This is a guitar forum, not the editorial section of your local newspaper or the nail salon or something. If you're caught trash talking another forum or looking to stir up trouble, you're getting a ban. If you're just here to take pot shots at someone else you don't have the balls to contact directly, we don't need you here. Period.

Again, this has been the rule for a long time but apparently it bears repeating... you get caught on here trashing another forum, you're gone.

Now go play nice. *


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## blister7321 (Sep 30, 2010)

what if we make a comment on the occasional silliness of another forum of which we are members of 
I.E. the esp boards


----------



## Randy (Sep 30, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> what if we make a comment on the occasional silliness of another forum of which we are members of
> I.E. the esp boards



There's a very thin line there, dude. We should be adult enough to reference or even cross-post stuff, but if it's just to lob insults, then the answer is no.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 30, 2010)

ok thanks just wanted to clarify


----------



## technomancer (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Psychobuddy (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes Ma'am!...er sir.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool! I love this policy!!! It's a shame the other forums don't have similar rules, because nothing takes away from learning about guitars and music like name calling and finger pointing between people of 99.9% similar interests.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 9, 2010)

And this is why this forum isn't utter fail. The idea of having a forum where people act like adults is great, and you guys keep it clean. Good job.


----------



## thepylestory (Oct 13, 2010)

indeed. high 5 to mods


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 13, 2010)

No more HC comments? It's like an ss.org tradition


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2010)

pokemonforums.com sucks!


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2010)

You should know better, Quigs.


----------



## MFB (Oct 19, 2010)

Chris said:


> pokemonforums.com sucks!



Fuck this guy!


----------



## Dan (Oct 23, 2010)

MFB said:


> Fuck this guy!



*LADIES PLEASE...



*we all know its the Digimon forum we should be insulting


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 23, 2010)

So we're still OK to reference harmony-central and the likes in rants about the downfall of interesting topics/posts, and increase of r-tardery around these parts?


----------



## Dan (Oct 23, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> So we're still OK to reference harmony-central and the likes in rants about the downfall of interesting topics/posts, and increase of r-tardery around these parts?



I'd imagine so, there is a line but ripping HC is now part of the basic foundation of ss.org  I think what theyre trying to say is dont bitch about other forums simply for the hell of it. If you have a problem take it elsewhere. 

Ripping HC is all in good fun


----------

